# How many?



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

How many online shops should I frequent? I would like to be loyal to just one, but no one has everything I want/need. Also, which online aquarium supplies and livestock websites would you recommend? I like LiveAquaria.com and their partner FosterandSmithAquatics.com, but would like to know if there are any other good ones out there. Any information would be greatly appreciated!*c/p*


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

(Soon people are going to think i work for this company..) I really like aquatraders.com they have cheaper items for sale that i havent found anyplace else.. Foster and Smith is also a great choice. Ive heard Nothing but high praises of Foster and Smith


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Foster's and Smith is great for high dollar stuff for sure. I have bought 7 of my Eheim filters from them and in every case they were the cheapest at that time that I could find. Hard to beat their $49 and above free shipping deal. But, thatpetplace is good, Petco online is good for getting eco-complete if you like that stuff (free shipping deals), marinedepot.com, and a few others. Just need to shop around.

The best for plants I have used so far is aquariumplants.com. I have used a couple of others but didn't really like their service or product. For fish I have ordered from aquariumfish.net. Nothing but good things to say there and will beat liveaquaria for prices by as much as 30-40% sometimes.

Don't forget Aquabid.


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Foster's and Smith is great for high dollar stuff for sure. I have bought 7 of my Eheim filters from them and in every case they were the cheapest at that time that I could find. Hard to beat their $49 and above free shipping deal. But, thatpetplace is good, Petco online is good for getting eco-complete if you like that stuff (free shipping deals), marinedepot.com, and a few others. Just need to shop around.
> 
> The best for plants I have used so far is aquariumplants.com. I have used a couple of others but didn't really like their service or product. For fish I have ordered from aquariumfish.net. Nothing but good things to say there and will beat liveaquaria for prices by as much as 30-40% sometimes.
> 
> Don't forget Aquabid.


Would you recommend eco-complete or aquariumplants.com's own: Freshwater Planted Aquarium Substrate for planted tanks? It says on their website it doesn't turn to mud like others'. Is this true; for I want to plant live plants in all my tanks. Does eco-complete turn to mud? Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If I had to decide between those two, I'd use eco-complete. I've used the other before. I won't use it again. It is a little too light for my taste. My filters blow it around.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I haven't had any issues with Eco-Complete turning to mud and haven't heard about anyone with that issue. I'm totally happy with it. Got it through Foster and Smith...I liked aquariumplants.com for my plants and I don't have to buy fish on-line. I got a little LFS that orders pretty much anything I want...


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone else have any feedback?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Feedback on substrate or online stores? Ya kinda pulled off the road on this one didn't ya?

I've used petmountain.com quite a bit. cheap, and quick delievery, they must be located in southern CA. Petmountain has the over $49 and it's free to ship.

I've used aquariumplants.com Happy with their service so far.

As far as the dirt at aquariumplants.com if it's too light, cap it with eco-complete. Dirt usually shouldn't be used on top as it's easy to stir up.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

i use a few different ones, i've been using petmountain.com the most, also thatfishplace.com and as others have stated dr. foster and smith, just bounce around between a few to find the best price, i find petmountain to be awsome at getting some good deals.


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

FishFlow said:


> Feedback on substrate or online stores? Ya kinda pulled off the road on this one didn't ya?


Yeah, sorry about that. I have a hard time staying on topic. I'll try harder next time. lol.
:fish10::fish10::fish10::fish10::fish10::fish10::fish10::fish10:


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I find a lot of things I need on amazon.com and ebay. Usually can find stuff a bit cheaper online than in store anyway. 

As for substrate, I have play sand, and have no problems with it!


----------

